# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  أخيتي تعالي لنتعلم علم التجويد ...

## عروس الجنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إن الحمدلله نحمده ونستعيينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا واشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، أما بعد :

أخواتي الغاليات : سنتكلم اليوم عن علم التجويد الذي يغفله الكثير من الناس ، ولا يخفى على القارئ أهمية هذا العلم كما قال الله تعالى " ورتل القرآن ترتيلا "وإن شاء الله سنطرح قواعد وامورا تيسر علينا قراءة القرآن الكريم ... مع إستعانتي بكتاب البرهان للأستاذ محمد قمحاوي ... أسأل الله لي ولكم العلم النافع والعمل الصادق ... 

سأتكلم اليوم بمقدمه بسيطه لعلم التجويد لكي تعم الفائده وتكوني على بصيره لهذ العلم ، اعملي اخيتي أن لكل علم مبادئ واساسيات .. فإليك مبادئ علم التجويد :

معنى التجويد :

التجويد لغه : 
التحسين ، يقال هذا الشيء جيد اي حسن 
واصطلاحا :
إخراج كل حرف من مخرجه مع إعطائه حقه ومستحقه ...

حكم التجويد :
فرض كفايه والعمل به فرض عين على كل قارئ مسلم ...

فضله :
من اشرف العلوم لتعلقه باشرف الكتب ...

موضوعه :
الكلمات القرآنيه 

واضعه :
أئمة القراء

فائدته : 
السعادة في الدارين ..

استمداده: من الكتاب والسنه ...

غايته : 
صون اللسان عن اللحن في كلام الله تعالى واللحن هو الخطأ والميل عن الصواب ..

ولا بد لك اخيتي من معرفة مراتب القرآءه .. وهي أربع مراتب :

1-الترتييل : وهو القراءه بتؤده واطمئنان وإخراج كل حرف من مخرجه مع إعطائه حقه ومستحقه مع تدبر المعنى -كما يفعله الأغلبيه- ...

2- التحقيق : وهو مثل الترتيل إلا انه اكثر منه إطمئنانا .. وهذا الذي عليه في التعليم ..

3- الحدر : وهو الإسراع في القراءة مع مراعاة الأحكام .. وهذا الذي عليه أئمة المساجد في الصلوات...

4- التدوير : وهو مرتبه متوسطه بين الترتيل والحدر ، وأفضل هذه المراتب الترتيل لقول الله تعالى 
"ورتل القرآن ترتيلا " ...

واعلمي أن الخطأ في القراءة قسمان جلي وخفي :

أما الجلي : خطأ يطرأ على الألفاظ فيخل بعرف القراءه سواء اخل بالمعنى ام لا كتغير حرف بحرف 
-الطاء تقرأدال- أو حركه بحركه -كظم انعمت- ..
فهذا حرام يأثم صاحبه لإنه تغير في المعنى 

والخفي :هو خطأ يطرأ على الألفاظ فيخل بالحرف دون المعنى :كترك الغنه ... وهو المقصود وهذا مكروه 

هذا ماعندنا اليوم ... وسنتكلم في الأسبوع القادم عن أحكام النون الساكنه والتنوين ...

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه إل يوم الدين ...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## ابداعات مبدعة

وايد أحب علم التجويد

أحيانا أحس انه يشبه مادة الرياضيات في بعض المواضيع مثل المدود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تسلمين الغالية وجزاك الله خير

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي .. 

واصلي ونحن في الانتظار لمعرفة المزيد من علم التجويد ..

----------


## soul

انا احفظ القران بس ماعرف للتجويد ومادرسته بالمدرسه 
الله يجزيك الخير ياااارب

----------


## اناستازيا

انا درست التجويد في المرسه بس بصراحه ناسيه بعضه 
ياريت لو حد يذكرنا فيه ...

----------


## أسرار111

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المتفائلة

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك 

أنا درست علم التجويد في المدرسة و الجامعة ولكن ليست كل الأحكام 

و عندي صعوبة في تطبيق بعض الأحكام

----------


## طيف أنسانه

*الله يجزيج الف خير مشكووره 
واايد حلو وستفت منه 
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله*

----------


## مرحة

*يزاج الله خير و يعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ..

نتريا الياي ..*

----------


## طيبة

بارك الله فيج
تابعي ونحن في انتظارك..

----------


## سيدة_المسا

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## الام الحنونه

يزاج الله خير اختي 
في ميزان حسناتج انشالله 
بصراحة ودي حد يدرسني احكام 
التجويد
مشكورة الغالية ع مشاركة الحلوة

----------


## ريماني2007

بارك الله فيج يالغاليه
وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Magnolia

اممممممم ننتظر البقية  :Smile: 

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج  :Smile:

----------


## عمشه قطر

اول شي يزاج الله كل خير اختي عروس الجنه وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 
ثان شي الحمد لله يا رب انا اعرف احكام التجويد بس استفدت منج اشياء اكثر وذكرتيني بها لان من ايام المدرسه 
اخيرا مشكوره مره ثانيه والله يوفقج ان شاء الله .....

----------


## تقادير

جزاك الله خيرا اختي الكريمة

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## حورية الجنة

مشكورة أختي و إن شاء الله راح أتابع معاج

----------


## برديس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## $asamy$

يسلمووو اختى عروس الجنه ع العلم التجويد ...
نتريا ايديدج الغلا ...

----------


## عيناوي

بارك الله فيك الغالية وجزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى الحين بديت اتعلم العلم تجويد

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاج الله خير 00 الحمدلله درست التجويد في المدرسه بس مب وايد المقرر فقط

----------


## بنوته 11

شكرا على المجهود لو اني متاخره فالرد

----------


## نسايم العين

أنا أريد أتعلم التجويد بعد

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاااااج ربي خيير في الدنيا و الآخرة ..

----------


## مفنودة العين

جزاج الله الف خير خيتوووو

----------


## شفوع

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## الماسه_7

يزاج الله خير عروس الجنة


وجعلج عروس الجنه وبارك الله فيج

بصراحه انا احب القرايه واحيد انى يوم صغير اسير ادرس عند المعلمه وتعلمنا التجويد بس والله مع مرور الايام والمشاغل ابتعدت شويه عن التجويد بس وابا ارد اتعلمهن واتذكرهن عسب ربي ونفسي وان شاء الله اوياكن برد اجود وارتل بحول الله وبتوكل على الله انه يساعدنيه هوياكن



وفديتج ما منج اقصور ويزاج الله خير

----------


## وردة دمشقية

جزاك الله خير

----------


## العهود111

موضوع رائع وبداية موفقة ان شاااء الله ..
بس أختي وين الاحكام ؟؟!! ليش ما بديتي لين الحين ؟؟!!
نحن ننتظر .. ان شااء الله المانع خير ..

ويزاج الله خير عنا كلنا ..
وبالتوفيق

----------


## أم القمرعموري

يزاج الله خير على الموضوع

ومن تجربه سمعوا الحصري المعلم 

 :Rasool1:

----------


## ((أم_حمد))

تسلمين الغالية وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ghadood

جزاك الله خيرا

لدي ملف رائع عن التجويد .. 

بس ما قبل ينزل بيظهري انه الملف غير صالح مع انه عندي ظاهر وممتاز هو بوربوينت

اللي تعرف كيف ممكن انزله تخبرني لعل الكل يستفيد

 :Kafara:

----------


## فراوله-1987

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ساجدة لله

جزاكي الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## المها الظبيانية

> يزاج الله خير على الموضوع
> 
> ومن تجربه سمعوا الحصري المعلم

----------


## المها الظبيانية

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> لدي ملف رائع عن التجويد .. 
> 
> بس ما قبل ينزل بيظهري انه الملف غير صالح مع انه عندي ظاهر وممتاز هو بوربوينت
> 
> اللي تعرف كيف ممكن انزله تخبرني لعل الكل يستفيد


 
أنا أباااااااااااااااااه  :Frown:  اللي تعرف بليييز تخبر اختي ghadood

----------


## شمس99

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة وايد ......... أتمنى أتعلم أحكام التجويد كلها .

----------


## Rha

يزاج الله خير

----------


## مناى الجنه

يزاج الله خير حبوبه 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## حديقتي صديقتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قمر2008

يزاج الله خير

----------


## اللون الخمري

بارك الله فيج 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## عهد الأصدقاء

باااااااااااااارك الله فيج اختي الغالية 
وانا درست التجويد وما زلت أدرسه في مركز الاميرة هيا

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## حديقتي صديقتي

يـــــــــــزاج الله خـــــــــيــر اخــــــتـــي

----------


## هيما

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## أم مايــــد

فــ ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنت المالح

جزيتم خيرا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## LDEHX

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

يزاج الله خير 
و أنا اقرأ القرآن بالتجويد أحس بلذة كلمات القرآن 
فهلمو خواتي بالتعرف على أحكام التجويد

----------


## ام عفـراء

مشكوره اختي ويزاج الله الف خير لاني بصراحه ناويه اتعلم التجويد وان شاءالله بستفيد منج

----------


## وصــــايف

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Jamela-Bond

جزاج الله اختي ع هالشي اللي بتعلمينا اياه 
وان شاء الله يكون ف ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## المـHــآ

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
وتسلمين ^^

----------


## meejoo

جزاكِ ربي خير 
لو حبيت اساعدكِ أنا حاضرة ^^

أسسعدكِ ربي .

----------


## niceangelbaby

just been browsing and came across www.brand-watches.net there prices seem to be way lower that standard. All of the brand watches seem to be priced around $300 to $500. Are they fakes? The site seems to look quite legit.

----------


## فرفووره

يزاااااااااج الله خير ويعطيج الف عافية

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته

جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## miss. AER

يزاج اللهـ خير

----------


## بدوية والنعم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## زهرة _العود

جزاج الله خير اختي

ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## 3abda3

*جزاج الله خيرا*

----------


## موزة الغفلي

يزاج الله الف خير انا اتمني اني احفظ القران وعرف الاحكام ادعولي عسى ربي يوفقكن

----------


## فرحة عسل

يزاج الله ألف خير يا عروس الجنه 
وربي يجعله لج في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنت فهد..

جزاك الله خير

----------


## kmmk

من بعد الأخت بطرح موضوع النون والتنوين الساكنة 
بدايةً النون الساكنة حرف من الحروف العربية الهجائية الستة والعشرين ، وتكون ثابتة في اللفظ (النطق) والخط ، وتكون في الوصل والوقف وتكون في الأسماء والأفعال والحروف وتكون متوسطة ومتطرفة . 

أما التنوين فهو نون ساكنة زائدة تلحق آخر الاسم وصلاً في اللفظ وتفارقه خطاً ووقفاً وهو عبارة عن الفتحتين والكسرتين والضمتين. 

ويمكن أن نقرر الفرق بين النون الساكنة والتنوين فيما يأتي : 

أولاً: النون الساكنة تكون ثابتة في اللفظ والخط أما التنوين فإنه ثابت في اللفظ دون الخط . 

ثانياً: النون الساكنة تكون ثابتة في الوصل والوقف أما التنوين يكون ثابت في الوصل دون الوقف بل عند الوقف عليه بالكسرتين أو الضمتين يوقف عليه بالسكون وهو الأصل وعندما يكون بالفتحتين تبدل الفتحتان ألفاً تمد بمقدار حركتين مثل {أَلَمْ نَجْعَلْ الأَرْضَ مِهَادًا} (النبأ الآية :6) إلا إذا كانت الفتحتان تنويناً لتاء مربوطة فيوقف عليها بالسكون مثل { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً.. }.(الشعراء:174) 

ثالثاً: النون الساكنة تكون في الأسماء مثل "سندس "في قوله تعالى { وَيَلْبَسُونَ ثِيَابًا خُضْرًا مِنْ سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ نِعْمَ الثَّوَابُ وَحَسُنَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا} (الكهف الآية :31) وتكون في الأفعال مثل "فانتصر "في قوله تعالى على لسان سيدنا نوح { أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَانْتَصِرْ } (القمر الآية :10) وتكون في الحروف مثل "من ".. في قوله تعالى {مِنَ يضلل الله فلا هادى له ويذرهم فى طغيانهم يعمهونِ} (الأعراف : الآية 186) أما التنوين فلا يكون إلا في الأسماء مثل { إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيم } (الحجرات الآية :1) .

----------


## kmmk

تمعني أختي في الكلام واحفظيه وصدقيني ما بيخوز من بالج

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

بارك الله فيـــــج الغالية 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ...

----------


## منى الفقى

جزاك الله الف خير 
والله اتمنى اقرء القران كما انزل واعرف احكام التجويد 
ونصيحة لحتى تقرى القران صح وتعرفى احكام التجويد اسمعى القران وانتبهى لقراة الشيخ ولخروج الكلامات
اللهم اجعل القران شفيع لنا وانفعنا بة امييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## طيف الهوى

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قمر الزمن

اللهم اعنا على حفظ القران اللهم امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

جزاج الله خير اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## ام سلطان 5

جزاك الله خيرا واصلي ونحن معك

----------


## thureyaa

جزاج الله خيرا عنا

----------


## thureyaa

واصلي جزاج الله خير

----------


## thureyaa

> من بعد الأخت بطرح موضوع النون والتنوين الساكنة 
> بدايةً النون الساكنة حرف من الحروف العربية الهجائية الستة والعشرين ، وتكون ثابتة في اللفظ (النطق) والخط ، وتكون في الوصل والوقف وتكون في الأسماء والأفعال والحروف وتكون متوسطة ومتطرفة . 
> 
> أما التنوين فهو نون ساكنة زائدة تلحق آخر الاسم وصلاً في اللفظ وتفارقه خطاً ووقفاً وهو عبارة عن الفتحتين والكسرتين والضمتين. 
> 
> ويمكن أن نقرر الفرق بين النون الساكنة والتنوين فيما يأتي : 
> 
> أولاً: النون الساكنة تكون ثابتة في اللفظ والخط أما التنوين فإنه ثابت في اللفظ دون الخط . 
> 
> ...


اختي جزاج الله خير اعطينه امثلة مبسطة عن التنوين والنون الساكنة ...الحين الي فهمته هو الاسماء كلها نون ساكنة والتنوين ياريت تحطيها بلون احمر للتوضيح وشاكرة لك تعبك وجزاك الله خيرا وانا من المتابعين وياريت تكون موضوع واحد وليس متداخل بين الردود والردود تكون على شكل استفسارات ولك الشكر

----------


## kash5ah_girl

هلا حبيبتي 

حصلت لكم شرح وافي و ان شاء الله نستفيد منه جميعا

و اذا في اي غلط ياريت التنبيه عسب ما يتعلم احد شي غلط 


[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955513091.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955513092.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955513093.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955513094.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955513105.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955513106.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955514861.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955514862.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955514863.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955514864.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955514865.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955514866.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955516711.jpg[/img]

يتبــــــــــــع

----------


## kash5ah_girl

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955516712.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955516713.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955516714.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955516715.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/12955516716.jpg[/img]



و هذا فلاش مخارج الحروف

http://www.hqw7.com/elibrary/otherfiles/file_12710.swf


المصدر: http://www.y222m.com/t4812.html

فمان الله  :Smile:

----------


## ميسوونة

مشكورة اختي 
ربنا يجعلنا من اهل القرءان وخاصته

----------


## مريوم الأموره

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع المفيد واحنا انشاءالله في انتظار دروسج
بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الظبيانية

يزاج الله خير ع موضوع التجويد لان وايد مهم نتعلم انشاالله تكون لموضوعج بصمة و شكرا لك اخيتي

----------


## night11

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي 

واصلي ونحن في الانتظار لمعرفة المزيد من علم التجويد

----------


## ام مودي82

انا حابه اتعلم زياده

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## نسمه فلسطين

بارك الله فيك

أحسنتي

----------


## أم نظارات

*يزااج الله خـير*

----------


## ام عنوده

جميل جدا عسى مثواكم الجنه

----------


## amethyst

> انا معلمه تجويد ومحفظه قران مرتل وكنت ادرس بالمساجد ولكن الان اتيت الشارقه لا اعرف اين استطيع تكمله رسالتى واعلم اللغه العربيه للصغار والغير ناطقين بطريقه نورالبيان( البغداديه) ساعدونى وارسلو لى افكركم واسماء وعناوين المراكز هنا لقران وايهم يوفر حضانه ومواصلات 
> ربنا يبارك فيكم


مسجد عبدالله ابن عباس في الشارقة أمام بحيرة خالد
اذهبي الى هناك والبنات جزاهن الله خير مابيقصروا معك ان شاء الله

وكذلك مركز الاترجة في عجمان

وغيرها الكثير ... ولكني لا اعرف غيرهما،،، لذا انصحك بالذهاب الى احدى هذه الاماكن وستتعرفي عالبقية من هناك ان شاء الله

اتمنى ان اكون افدتك ... والله يوفقك للخير

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## شما المحيربي

بالتوفيق أختي الغالية 
^____^

----------


## dima.

//////////

----------


## dima.

للرفع

----------


## Prime Lamy

الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,,

----------


## alyawael

جزاكى الله خيرا 
الى تبغى تعليم التجيد قراءة القران مع التطبيق انا على اتم الاستعداد ولكن ياريت تكونّ لى مجموعة وانا على اتم الاستعداد فى اقل من شهر 
واريد ان اعرف كيف لى الحصول على اذن للمحاضرة داخل المساجد 
اللى بتعرف ياريت تقول لى

----------


## عا بدة ربها

ربنا يجعلها بميزان حسناتك يا اختي

----------

